# How to cool an I-9 7980xe for a 24/7 Oc



## KplusU

Hey guys. I am new to forums so sorry if this is a bad format to ask questions. But this is what I am going to build and I meed help as this is my first oc build I doing. I plan to use the parts as followed:
I-9 7980xe
Thermaltake The Tower 900
ASUS X299 Republic of Gamers Rampage VI Extreme
Nvidia Titan Xp (another 1 a month down the line)
GSkill TridentZ (8x16)
2 Samsung 960 PRO 512 Gb NVMe M.2 Raid 0
4 Samsung 850 Evo Raid 10
Corsair AX1500I Titanium 80
I need to know what kind of cooling to get it up to 5.0ghz for a 24/7 Oc. This is my first Oc rig so I would appreciate any help you can give me guys as far as what will work well and what not. Just got into computers about 3 years ago and of course everyone I know this is an expensive rig I just want to have the best of something just this once. I have been saving for a while and just waiting for the parts now. So please help me make a great system.


----------



## spinFX

You are already buying the most expensive of everything, just buy the most expensive air cooler you can find. Don't bother with AIO or watercooling if this is the first build where you are going to get your hands a bit dirty.

Probably try overclocking an old cpu first .. if you have one lying around ... I'd be a bit worried to try my first overclocks on a cpu that costs as much as the 7980xe does... if you miss some info and fry the thing, it'll be a pain.

You seem to be just spending as much money as you can on a computer, and Im assuming its to play games on, I think you will be sad in a few months time because you'll find you could have build a similar performing machine for a lot less.

I mean.... what are you even doing with that 850 evo raid 10 array. --- use HDDs for bulk storage
And striping nvme drives? What for? 1 512gb drive will do you fine
Titan XP? Why? get a 1080Ti
7980xe ? Why? get an 8700K ($1650 difference?)
128 gb ram? Why? get 32GB max
crazeeeeeee


----------



## KplusU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinFX*
> 
> You are already buying the most expensive of everything, just buy the most expensive air cooler you can find. Don't bother with AIO or watercooling if this is the first build where you are going to get your hands a bit dirty.
> 
> Probably try overclocking an old cpu first .. if you have one lying around ... I'd be a bit worried to try my first overclocks on a cpu that costs as much as the 7980xe does... if you miss some info and fry the thing, it'll be a pain.
> 
> You seem to be just spending as much money as you can on a computer, and Im assuming its to play games on, I think you will be sad in a few months time because you'll find you could have build a similar performing machine for a lot less.
> 
> I mean.... what are you even doing with that 850 evo raid 10 array. --- use HDDs for bulk storage
> And striping nvme drives? What for? 1 512gb drive will do you fine
> Titan XP? Why? get a 1080Ti
> 7980xe ? Why? get an 8700K ($1650 difference?)
> 128 gb ram? Why? get 32GB max
> crazeeeeeee


I do a lot of 4k rendering. I plan on oc my 4790k on a little itx board to play with but I shouldn't go water cooling? I have a lot of heat about to come off the 7980xe I have 250Tb of hdd storage on my rack for the rendering. All the raids are to get the extra read speed.


----------



## czin125

You'd at least want to delid the 7980XE no matter what you do. You could use 2x560mm + 2x140 + 2x140 with that case. A dual pump at speed 3 should put out less noise than a single pump at speed 5 if the statements in the links below are true. Those radiators shouldn't have problems if you give it sufficient airflow through them.
http://thermalbench.com/2017/02/07/hardware-labs-black-ice-nemesis-gtr-560-radiator/5/ These seem to be good if you want high speed fans.

http://www.nidec-servo.com/en/new_pop-1.html
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Affinity_laws
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-d5-vario-motor-laing-d5-vario-motor
Speed 3 = 3300 rpm
Speed 5 = 4800 rpm
A single pump at speed 5 ~4.7x a dual pump at speed 3 ( not sure how this translates into db )
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xtop-revo-dual-d5-pwm-serial-incl-pump
This can be used as redundancy in case one died you'd still have another in the loop.


----------



## KplusU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *czin125*
> 
> You'd at least want to delid the 7980XE no matter what you do. You could use 2x560mm + 2x140 + 2x140 with that case. A dual pump at speed 3 should put out less noise than a single pump at speed 5 if the statements in the links below are true. Those radiators shouldn't have problems if you give it sufficient airflow through them.
> http://thermalbench.com/2017/02/07/hardware-labs-black-ice-nemesis-gtr-560-radiator/5/ These seem to be good if you want high speed fans.
> 
> http://www.nidec-servo.com/en/new_pop-1.html
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Affinity_laws
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-d5-vario-motor-laing-d5-vario-motor
> Speed 3 = 3300 rpm
> Speed 5 = 4800 rpm
> A single pump at speed 5 ~4.7x a dual pump at speed 3 ( not sure how this translates into db )
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-xtop-revo-dual-d5-pwm-serial-incl-pump
> This can be used as redundancy in case one died you'd still have another in the loop.


Thank you. For 2 monthes I have tried just to get people to take the build serious cause it all the most expensive parts...thank you very much. I finally have something to research. I am trying to buy the processor from silicone lottery for the debenned and delidded aspects.


----------

